# Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

Fiberglas is a lot of work! I did not realize how many times I have had to sand this thing but the results are looking pretty good. The final product is covered in black vinyl. I will post pics with the vinyl another day. On the left side there will be an Xbox and PS2, on the right side, there will be two 7 inch tv's. 










































































_Modified by Notabora2 at 4:05 PM 2-9-2005_


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

wow..that will be a lot of sanding....good work though

how are you sealing the sub box?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (vwtoby)*

The sub box is a complete wood box. Its already finished and I just wanted to make the trunk a little more interresting.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

Is the hole on the left side of the trunk for a speaker or is that the access hole for the PS2? Looks like a lot of work. Good job! oh, and hella nice subs!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

Thanks guys. Yes on the left will be a PS2 and Xbox.Lots of work. I cant wait until its finished. Everyday for many hours I have to sand, sand and by the way did I tell you I sand.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

Dude, your Jetta is one of the most original I have ever seen on the Tex, I love it. I just don't get where you're going with the glass work (football shape on bottom and such) but, I know you have a HUGE attention to detail so I have no doubt it will look slammin'. Keep up the good work and keep this thread updated!
P.S. I'm also working on a FG enclosure. Here is my thread about it.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (FUZE)*

Fuze I know about your thread. I read it several times and many others to learn a few things before I started. I wanted to post in your thread my pics too but did not want anyone to say I am a "thread jacker". Well I was not for sure what shape to put i the bottom(football shape in floor) but I wanted something different. The shape will reveal the front system amp that I will use. I have three prospects. I want to install a JL amp, symphony amp or an ARC audio. The symphopny will be the most expensive. The JL is a little cheaper that the acr but has more potential. I like the uniqueness! I hope to have the car finished to enter it in the largest electronics show in Europe. Its called Sinsheim. I know I wont win but more publicity is the key. Maybe someone will decide to give me something free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

Free stuff is always cool! Good luck in the show and like I said keep us updated. I think I'll go out to my garage and work on my box too


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good choice with the hawker batteries


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

Thanks. I was only running a Yellow top in front before but then I that want enough juice. I have a battery isolator, two hawker batteries and teo battcap 400's. I will upgrade the big three soon too. Well as soon I get some time. I wish there were moe hours in a day. 24 is not enough for installs.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_Thanks. I was only running a Yellow top in front before but then I that want enough juice. I have a battery isolator, two hawker batteries and teo battcap 400's. I will upgrade the big three soon too. Well as soon I get some time. I wish there were moe hours in a day. 24 is not enough for installs. 


do you have an upgraded alt? tsunami has a new line of alts coming out that are about 200 amps. i can probably get my buddy's shop to ship one to germany, if you need one


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

That sounds great. I dont have one. I priced them and was really interrested in the Ohio Gen COmpany. They offered me a 180 amp alt for $450. I did not get it. Can you you get me a quote?


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_That sounds great. I dont have one. I priced them and was really interrested in the Ohio Gen COmpany. They offered me a 180 amp alt for $450. I did not get it. Can you you get me a quote?


yeah, cause i need to get a quote for my truck







you've got a VR6, right? the tsunami ones are rated 170 amps to 225 amps, and i'm sure they outsource the building, so i'm gonna find out who actually builds them. was that $450 shipped from ohio? i'm sure my buddy can do better than that for one shipped.


----------



## redjettasquared (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

looking nice man . cant wait to see it finished http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (vr6jetta)*

Oh, yes, its a VR6 but pretty soon I wl be able to add a T to the VR6 badge







The quote was from Ohio Gens. Here are some updates. I am also installing a small camera in the trunk lid(inside) for the viewers to see themselves at the treffen sometimes. I am also installing a Parrot Bluetooth hands free kit(CK3100 with display) for my cell. We turned on the tv's today and it all works so far but we are far from finished.
































The ring on the left side, the frame around the tv's and the center football shape hole in the floor has Alcantera on them. I decided to buy the Sinfoni amplifier for my front speaker system and have it showing through the hole. The amp I am looking to buy is the Sinfoni 90.2. 
http://www.sinfoni.com/eng/start.html 
Thanks for your support on my project. I have to finish everything because I must return to Iraq soon. I was notified several days ago about my deployment.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

damn fine choice with sinfoni







they are gorgeous and clean amps. i wish i could afford them.

i heard germany had mandatory military service for like 2 years. i ended up doing port support here in the states instead of serving in iraq for the war. in early '06 i'll probably be in afghanistan to blow up caves and land mines







i'm looking forward to it because i love explosives







good luck over in iraq for your second tour, from what i gather.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

SO you know the SInfoni? I did not think anyone would know it. They are some great amps but I have to check with the Boss(my wife) first. I think she will say yes if I eat only noodle for the next 6 months to save for the amp








As for German soldiers.....yes the do have a 9 month commitment. They all hate it becasue the money is not good. If they dont go to the military, they can do some civil servant work but I am not sure about the time fream. 
SO you go to Afgan. Good luck and be safe. I hate deployments. They really suck
I have been to 
Bosnia x 2 total 20 months
Kosovo 7 months
Iraq 10 months
Albania 4 months
Croatia 4 months
Hungary 3 months
I hope this list does not continue to grow. 
What is you job title? Where are you now? Do the American support the troops perty good in the U.S? I am not sure becasue I have been in Germany for 14 years.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

oh i definitely know sinfoni. i drool over their amps all the time







course i've aquired high end tastes over the years. i'm running mostly all DLS equipement, since it's the best i found for the money.

damn, you've spent a ton of time out of country. props to you for all the time you've served. that's probably more than i could have handled.
my a sergeant in the army reserves. my actual job is a combat engineer. we've got pretty good support from the civilians. it's been on a decline for the past few years, though. before september 11th, there was almost no support for us


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

I wish I could blow up some caves! I am just a little lonely telephone man. Have you used the small green phones when you were deployed? If yes, that is what I do. I set the phone net work up and computer net too. Not so interresting like blowing up some some cool stuff. I have seel DLS many times. I have seen some DLS lovers too but I have never heard them. I am running focal Utopia for my highs. I really like the sound from them. I did a lot of door work. Each door skin has two layers of damping. Each door has two layers and each outer door has 4 layers. I a preparing to add some doorboards in fiberglas with an additionla door sub and mid late this summer. Also the plastice speaker adapters have been replaced with wood rings and dampened too. I can hear the difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait until its complete. I just added an alpine 9831 radio with time correction and its outstanding. I had a Kenwood exelon radio and I will never turn back.


----------



## 2.ohh (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

yeah, explosives are fun








i had a hard time deciding between DLS ultimates and focals. in the end it came down to scott bawalda (world SQ champion, great business man, and great guy to chill with) helped me a ton with something, so i bought most all my equipment through him. and DLS was what fit my budget and needs.
wait till you see the 9855. it won't be out for a few months, but it looks sweet.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (2.ohh)*

Hey everyone the trunk is almost finished. I am working on the inner trunk lid now. I am installing two focal 165 K2's in the trunk lid with fiberglass. I will also install the Sinfoni this week too. I am in the field this week and next week too but the shop will do all of that work.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

awesome work!!!!!!!!














goodluck can't wait till see it finished


----------



## 00vr6gti (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk ([email protected])*

Are you adding another sub on the left hand side or is that just an acces hole for the multimedia. Anyways the install is lookin clean and i can't wait to wee it finished.


----------



## Levi (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (00vr6gti)*

overkill


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Levi)*

Whats an overkill? 
On the left side will be a plexi cover with engraving. Behind the plexi is the ps2 and and xbox. Thanks guys!


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

Here in the "almost" finished product. The Sinfoni amp is in and its great. I have the time correction adjusted for the drivers seat and its much better than a normal radio. I recommend this for everyone.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

wow great job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

dope, man


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

How about showing the people a picture of that gauge pod James?


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (MaxxedOutMotors)*

Here is the gauge pod from MaxxedOutMotors.
I love it. 
















Also here is the finished product. The trunk lid holds a focal 165K2 set. 










_Modified by Notabora2 at 11:11 AM 4-5-2005_


----------



## MaxxedOutMotors (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (Notabora2)*

Thanks for the love James. I am working on a perfect match solution for the headliner colors. You will be "comped" one as soon as they come in.


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Fiberglas install in Jetta Trunk (MaxxedOutMotors)*

Hey Maxxes Out Motos, Thanks. That would be great. Everyone loves the Pod you made! I get compliments all the time! Everyone here in Germany looks at it and say......Not Bad.....but they are wont stop talking about it! I am the onlyperson in Germany with it so far....I think. 
Last week I entered my car into the EMMA (European Music and Media Association) Car and Sound show in SInsheim Germany. Its the largest Electronic show in Europe. I entered into two categories.
1. ESPL
2. Rookie Unlimited
I placed 1st in the ESPL category and 6th in the rookie unlimited! I was there with the music team (Banzai Competeton Team). Mr. Banzai is great. He has many trophies to include several European Grand Champion "top dog". I met with him several times last year and discussed what I could do better and he decided to take me under his wing and "skool" me. Several months later, he proved to have the magic. Thanks Sven! Here are a few pics from the team. I will post more pics this weekend from the complete show for all to see.


----------

